
Santa Fe Board Crushes George R.R. Martin’s Plan for ‘Medieval Castle’ - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/11/arts/game-of-thrones-santa-fe-castle.html
======
onecommentman
Santa Fe is quite prickly about maintaining the integrity of its aesthetic
vision of itself. It also doesn’t suffer outsized egos gladly, and hasn’t for
over 100 years now. Something oddly wonderful evolved out of only allowing 200
acceptable shades of brown and, in honor of the “mud hut nuts”, Santa Fe means
to keep it wonderful.

“Crushing”...no, thankfully this happens in Santa Fe all the time.

Wondering why this hit HN. How are the high-rise housing development plans
coming along in San Francisco? Any plans to tear down City Lights and put in a
Starbucks?

------
Firebrand
> Mr. Martin did not appear before the board. In a statement released on
> Friday night, Michel Stern, a representative for Mr. Martin, said: “Mr.
> Martin and his wife are frankly in the midst of processing this
> disappointing news. They are carefully weighing their options with their
> advisers.”

Hope his absence was due to him being too busy writing.

